
Ask HN: Macbook Pro with external Magic keyboard and Magic pad experience - tawayin
I&#x27;ve a Macbook pro 2015 edition. I&#x27;ve been thinking of using a magic keyboard and a magic pad to get past some RSI issues I&#x27;ve been having in my shoulder. I&#x27;ve tried both the magic keyboard and the pad in apple stores but I am looking for some reviews about its long term usage. Anyone here at HN has a similar setup and would like to share your experience?
======
boulos
Is there a particular reason you want to stick with Apple gear for your
keyboard and mouse? Mac OS is super configurable and will happily let you
remap the keys such that Alt becomes Command/Apple and the Windows key becomes
Option.

I personally use a Goldtouch for my keyboard and a trusty old Microsoft
intellimouse (the white and red ones). Others swear by the Kinesis line of
keyboards, particularly as they go one step further in reducing common
programming challenges of the Control and Escape keys being hit by your left
pinky finger.

~~~
CyberFonic
Keyboards are a very personal choice. Personally I actually prefer to use the
Apple Magic keyboard with my desktop Linux system. You can remap keys easily
with system tools. Although my next best preference are mechanical keyboards,
i.e. using Cherry key switches.

~~~
boulos
I should have been clearer. Since the OP is complaining about RSI, I would
strongly suggest looking at keyboards designed for that purpose. I definitely
agree that people have a lot of personal choice in the area, but it sounds
like the OP needs an ergonomic solution.

~~~
troydavis
I was wondering that too. A keyboard like the Kinesis Freestyle or a
competitor is specifically designed to address OP’s post. If it doesn’t work,
send it back.

Apple’s keyboard may be great but definitely doesn't put one’s wrists in the
least-strained position.

------
bradknowles
At work, I used that configuration with an older MacBook Pro for over a year
and a half, including an external monitor and a stand for the MacBook.

I continued using this configuration with my newer MacBook Pro, with the same
external monitor.

At least, I did up to the point where I had to get a second MacBook Pro and
external monitor for other work that I can’t do from my primary machine, and
given the limited desk space I had to get rid of the external keyboards, touch
pads, and laptop stands. And I think my RSI problems are returning.

I would use the same external keyboard plus magic pad plus keyboard stand and
external monitor on my home MacBook Pro, if I had a good dedicated desk where
I could keep all that stuff connected all the time.

A good dock/hub has been a lifesaver for me, where I can keep everything else
plugged in, while having just the one cord I have to disconnect from my
laptop, when it’s time to pack up for the day and take everything home.

------
kstenerud
I've used both long term. Your best, most comfortable option when working at a
desk is always to use external devices (display, keyboard, mouse/trackpad).
Otherwise you're forced to hunch over or remain in overextended positions.

Mac hardware is very high quality, and my experiences with their external
keyboard, mouse, trackpad have always been positive. I've also enjoyed using
Logitech's solar keyboard ([https://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/wireless-
solar-keyboa...](https://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/wireless-solar-
keyboard-k750-mac)). I like never having to charge it. They used to also have
a smaller version (no keypad) but it looks like they don't sell it anymore.

Using a laptop by itself is only nice when you're on a couch or bed or
something similar that allows you a lot of freedom to change position.

------
CyberFonic
I have used by 13" MBP in a TwelveSouth BookArc with 24" LCD, a Magic keyboard
and Touchpad. It works very well as a pseudo desktop. The only provisio is
that you must have the power connected and switched on. The combo turns on
when you hit the side button the keyboard or touchpad. Every once in a while
that doesn't work and you need to open up the MBP to get things running. I
think it is a BlueTooth glitch; I have a similar problem with another Apple
Magic keyboard running with a Linux system. Then again, BT seems flakier on
Linux.

------
isthis1984
I was getting some right hand RSI a while ago, so thought I'd try a magic pad.
My left hand has very little fine control - I'm very much right handed. I was
surprised to find I could use the Magic Pad with my left hand with almost as
much control as the right. This was a breakthrough for me, I could just spend
a week using my left hand only, and the right hand recovered as new.

Btw I also have used a Logitech Trackball for many years with good results.
The right hand issue was from using a mouse for a prolonged period - never
again.

------
lesserknowndan
I spend most of the day in front of an LG ultra wide and a vertical Kogan 2k
connected to an Early 2015 Retina Mac Book Pro and driven using a Magic
Keyboard and Magic Trackpad. As far as keyboard and trackpad I love it.
Another not so obvious benefit is that I can use my left hand to operate the
track pad and it doesn’t feel weird (I’m right-handed).

